# الى مهندسين الهندسة الصناعية ارجو الدخول للاهمية



## م.احمد محمد سليمان (21 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخوانى وزملائى وابائى المهندسين فى المنتدى الرائع ده 

محتاج منكم مساعدة 
انا طالب فى اعدادى هندسة فى مصر والحمد لله اجتزت المرحلة دى 

وبصراحة عندى قسمين قسم الهندسة الكميائية والصناعية وكنت محتار ادخل قسم ايه 

هناك اتجاه قوى بداخلى لدخول الهندسة الصناعية ولكن يقف امامى عدة عوائق انى بسمع من الناس ان مهندس صناعى =خريج تجارة 

وحتى لما بيتخرج بفرض انه اشتغل بيشتغل بمرتب ضئيل جدا بالنسبة لااقرانه المهندسين فى الاقسام الاخرى وبيشتغل فى مصانع صغيرة او متوسطة وفرصته ضئيلة للعمل فى الشركات الكبيرة خاصة شركات البترول 

ارجو من السادة الاعضاء توضيح عن مجالات الهندسة الصناعية الى ممكن اشتغل فيها وهل ممكن اشتغل فى شركات بترول ولا لا وبالنسبة للمرتب هل هو فعلا بيعتبر ضئيل وما هى وظيفة المهندس الصناعى هل هو مهندس مكانيكا ولا مهندس تجارى ولو فى حد من خريج هذا القسم وتم تعينه فى مصر ارجو يكتبلى هو اتعين فى شركة ولا المجال ده ملوش شغل فى مصر 
ارجو الرد السريع عشان عايز اقرر وجزاكم الله كل خير 
ولكم منى خالص التحيات اخوكم فى الله 
احمد سليمان


----------



## محمد فوزى (22 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخى على ثقتك فى الملتقى
عليك بدراسة امكانياتك ورغباتك اولا اى يجب ان تحدد المجال الذى تحب ان تعمل به ثم تلتحق به ثم تجتهد فى تحصيل علومه والتفوق فيه ورفع قدراتك فى اللغة الانجليزية واستخدام الكمبيوتر فتصبح مؤهلا للعمل وكل المجالات بها وظائف لكن لاصحاب القدرات والكفاءات فتوكل على الله واجتهد والرزق منه سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## م.احمد محمد سليمان (22 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك يا م.محمد فوزى
ولكنى اود الحديث مع خريجى هذا القسم خاصة هل يوجد فرص عمل لهم فى مجال البترول واذا كان لهم مجال عمل فما هو العمل الذى يعملونه وما هو المرتب الذى يتقاضونه بالنسبة لمهندس حديث التخرج 
وما هى الوظائف التى يشغلها المهندس الصناعى فى فى مجالات الحياة الاخرى


----------



## صناعي1 (30 يونيو 2008)

بإمكانك اخي الكريم الدخول على الموضوع التالي لمزيد من المعلومات، و أتمنى لك من الله التوفيق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62919.html


----------

